# O que significa "DAM"



## joaoj (1 Nov 2009 às 19:12)

Boa noite
Peço desculpa mas gostava que alguem me explicasse "em portugues" o que signifaca a sigla "DAM" que aparece em alguns graficos meteorologicos , normalmente associados á cota de neve
cumprimentos


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

DAM=decametros.
1M=0.1DAM
esta medida é usada para referir a altitude aque se localiza uma area da atmosfera com uma certa pressao atmosferica (geopotencial), em media a altura em que a pressao atmosferica de 500hpa se enontra é 552DAM, 850hpa já é a 150DAM, etc.
estas alturas sao relativas á situaçao sinoptica...no caso de areas anticiclonicas o geopotencial aumenta e em areas de baixa pressao ele desce.
no caso de haver depressoes ou anticiclones que sao de expressao em algumas camadas da atmosfera ( anticiclones termicos, cut-off, etc) podem haver excepçoes


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 20:14)

stormy disse:


> DAM=decametros.
> 1M=10DAM
> esta medida é usada para referir a altitude aque se localiza uma area da atmosfera com uma certa pressao atmosferica (geopotencial), em media a altura em que a pressao atmosferica de 500hpa se enontra é 552DAM, 850hpa já é a 150DAM, etc.
> estas alturas sao relativas á situaçao sinoptica...no caso de areas anticiclonicas o geopotencial aumenta e em areas de baixa pressao ele desce.
> no caso de haver depressoes ou anticiclones que sao de expressao em algumas camadas da atmosfera ( anticiclones termicos, cut-off, etc) podem haver excepçoes



O que são cut-offs (esta já ouvi falar) e anticiclones térmicos (nunca ouvi tal coisa)?


----------



## Z13 (1 Nov 2009 às 21:58)

stormy disse:


> DAM=decametros.
> 1M=10DAM



1 metro = 0,1 decametros = 10 decímetros


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2009 às 22:33)

Z13 disse:


> 1 metro = 0,1 decametros = 10 decímetros



sim...baralhei-me...desculpai
ja emendei


----------

